# Off topics dissappearing



## oompa (Jun 4, 2007)

so.. yea, the off topic.. topic is disappearing now and then (i think, might have been gone for a while).



so just slap me and link to a thread wich clearly explained this like... aeeeeons ago, wich im just to stoopid to find 

for lolers, now (i guess some 5 minutes later) the off-topic is back. oO

oh, and i use mozilla ff, can this be the reason?

for lolers, now (some 5 minutes later) its back again oO

also, the first time i tried to post this reply i just got the message "stopped", and some ad's was all i could see. might be a higher entity trying to stop me from asking "those questions one should not ask.." *spooky face*


----------



## Chris (Jun 4, 2007)

When logged out, you don't see off topic, and you see more ads. Check the "Remember Me" box when logging in to stay logged in.


----------

